# got the granddaddy of all fish



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

today i went to this huge lfs with my dad, picked up a huge golden puffer, 9" or so, and a big majestic angel, 7 or so. the puffer is an absolute beast. the puffer costed $300 and the angel $200, i didnt pick out the angel...


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

well.....lets see the pics then


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

congrats on the pick up. cant wait to see some pics.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

pictures


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

batteries charging


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

two of the best saltwater fish..congrads to you and your dad..hurry with those pixs


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

where the hell do you get all this money to be buying 2 fish for $500????????







Awsome fish by the way, good luck.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

> batteries charging


How long does it take for thoese bataries to charge?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Piranha Guy said:


> > batteries charging
> 
> 
> How long does it take for thoese bataries to charge?
> [snapback]932171[/snapback]​


I'm wondering the same.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

You should name it nemo


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Jebus said:


> You should name it nemo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT? he got two fish. did you even read the post?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

We need some pics.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

damn I bet that golden puffer is fuckin sweet, what size tank u puttin him in? how aggressive is he?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

come on man iv been sat here for like 24 fricken hours waitin for these pics!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

He is lying he dont have these fish, i see no proof, and wont believe you till we see the damn pics.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

> He is lying he dont have these fish, i see no proof, and wont believe you till we see the damn pics.










Id like some proof as well.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

We are all still waiting!


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Piranha Guy said:


> We are all still waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


golden puffers come in availible like 2 times a year...not all that rare.....there in season. The majestic is common. Both very gorgeous fish though!.......im also waiting on pics.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have been seeing majestics and golden puffers at my lfs. They have been coming in all this month.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

iv been sat her 4 2 days now, come on show us the pics!!!!


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice pick up . Golden Puffer's are cool as can be. They are amazing


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

I bought a shark for $200 and placed it in my 20g hex tank








show us the pic already.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

pics will be in pic section in a couple minutes, sorry, cam wasnt working...


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I just bought a dolphin for $20,000 and put it in my poo







l


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

What the hell is a pic section??????????????????????


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

just put em in this post


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yea that was stupid


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

quickly illnino i can;t hold them back forever:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Now all we need is a full tank shot!!!!!


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

GRATS !









now for a full tank shot


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice fish love the colours!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

awesome fish man. holy crap


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

So what the hell do you do that you can spend $500 on 2 fish?????????????????


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

THAT IS ONE KICK S$$ PUFFER MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Mike122019 said:


> So what the hell do you do that you can spend $500 on 2 fish?????????????????
> [snapback]936740[/snapback]​


DEUCE BIGALOW: MALE GIGOLO


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Mike122019 said:


> What the hell is a pic section??????????????????????
> [snapback]935164[/snapback]​


sweet jesus, dosent anyone know where the pic section is... http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=76763

btw, its my dad that bought them, im 16... hes a lawyer


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

actually those are from my collection..there not illnino..i was trying to cover for him while he got his pic up..but he still nowhere to be found.

"illnino fifsh tease"


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I guess i gotta be a lawer, what state do u live in?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ohio


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice fishies!


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

So how are your fish doin????????????? any updates or pics?????


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

UPDATES


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

way to bring up old threads.

all fish still doing good..


----------

